# PRICES



## tclark4140

OUR SEASON OPENS TOMMOROW, ANY THOUGHTS ON WHAT THE PRICES HAVE BEEN DOING IN N.D. THIS SEASON. MOSTLY WONDERING ABOUT RACOON, RATS , AND MINK THANKS


----------



## M*F

I think its still pretty much up in the air. I hope it does as good as they are speculating though.


----------



## tclark4140

are u hearing $8-$10 rats and $15-$18 average on ****?


----------



## cya_coyote

watching the auction reports prices have been looking pretty good. have not checked with buyers yet, but i am in kansas, so our prices will be a little different than yours....

besides, our season doesn't open til the 15th... so i am still waiting.

good luck

cya
:sniper:


----------



## M*F

Yea, heres what I've heard.

Muskrats- 8-10
Raccoon- 15-20
Coyote- 40-50
Red Fox- 15-25
Beaver- 25-35
Mink- 20-25 (Bucks)
Skunk- 8-10

Of course these prices are for prime, stretched and dried goods.


----------



## tclark4140

trapping is well under way here, it has been a great weather week. the **** have been moving, we dont have a fur buyer come through our part of iowa until ssat. anybody sold any yet? to have a clue what the market is doing thanks


----------



## M*F

I havent sold any yet, but I've been hearing rumors of guys getting 20-25 for **** in the round, and 5 for rats in the round. Not sure if thats a good or bad thing. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## tclark4140

well groenwoald fur buyer was in the area last night. average $6 on rats in the round, but **** prices didnt sound that good. medium skinned **** were averaging about $7.00 i didnt go but this came "straight" from an honest guy. who didnt sell just took in the event. not alot of fur showing up he related


----------



## Chaser10

$6 average on the carcass in N Indiana for 18 of them last Saturday


----------



## smitty223

Chaser- The ISTA has 2 Fur Auctions this season...

Dec16, 2006 Franklin, In
Jan 13, 2007 Miami county fairgrounds

Smitty


----------



## tclark4140

any new news on fur prices this week?, we will have a buyer in the area tonight.... please let me know


----------



## Yote Hunter

does anyone know what the price is for coyotes in ND? particularily around bismarck?


----------



## tclark4140

dont know any thing about coyotes, but the fur price in iowa this weekend.are as follows. skinned rats $6.50 strectched rats average $9-10. racoon ave about 12-14. tops around 28 but alot of $7 ****. mink 12-25 a friend sold 28 **** ($336) 7 rats (42) 4 mink (60) all skinned only. what does it look like in n.d.


----------



## M*F

I'll be selling at the end of Dec. I havent heard what other ND guys have been getting.


----------



## caribukiller

i've never trapped **** and i was wondering how many ***** do you get. i trap marten and i can get like 60 at $100 each


----------



## M*F

Wow, 60 marten @ $100 average. Thats alot of top lots.


----------



## SD trapper

In SD i average 12 for *****, 20 tops, and 6 on my rats 15 on yote and fox. Those are all on the carcass


----------



## carp_killer

why dont you skin your animals they pay more


----------



## SD trapper

Im in High school and then i work about 30 hours a week so dont have time.


----------



## mike.

how do oyu guys trap and stuff.. like do you kill the animal, toss out the carcass and sell the pelt? i havent researched or heard much about trapping really


----------



## smitty223

mike. said:


> how do oyu guys trap and stuff.. like do you kill the animal, toss out the carcass and sell the pelt? i havent researched or heard much about trapping really


Mike, Trapping isn't something that can be explained easily. Like anything else, to become proficient at it takes time, work, and dedication. As I just suggest to another person wanting to learn how to trap, begin by attending Trapper Education Classes through your State Trapping Association.

Serious trappers dispatch their catches in the quickest & most ethical method available to them, and they don't "toss-out" carcasses...they properly dispose of them.

Smitty


----------



## mike.

i dont want to trap. i just wanted to know what it was. you guys dont eat the animals right?


----------



## hunterhugg

when you guys talk about ''rats'' do you mean muskrats?


----------



## smitty223

Many eat their catches. '****, 'rats, beaver, and I've heard bobcat make a pretty tasty meal.

hh- yes, a 'rat is refering to a muskrat, a grinner is an opposum, and a stinker is a skunk.

Smitty


----------



## hunterhugg

thank you for clearing that up for me smitty


----------



## AKTrapper_2

Mike,

Carcasses can be used for bait, consumed (many species are quite palatable, lynx and I assume bobcats too are very good, as are beavers and rats), used for research by Game Departments, or used for animal husbandry/rehabilitation purposes (feed injured raptors etc.). Otherwise, proper disposal, such as back to the trapline area is a good option, where legal/practical (recycles the nutrients the furbearer used to sustain itself back into its environement).

AK


----------



## tatz70

does anyone think **** prices will go up later in season?? who can i contact on buying **** in quad city area. (davenport, ia.)


----------



## 32fsnowfall

what are you guys gettn for beavers i have 3 skinned ? im in iowa by the way


----------



## coyote_buster

SD trapper said:


> Im in High school and then i work about 30 hours a week so dont have time.


same problem hare, and i dont catch the huge quantities others do so it doesnt really pay the difference to buy all the stretchers and fun stuff


----------



## austin_bv11

**** 5-12


----------



## austin_bv11

**** 5-12
rats 2-4
coyote- jack ****
bever- 25
fox- 15
mink-15
*****-free


----------



## barebackjack

Big carryover of last years coyotes, so im sure theyll be in the tank this year.


----------



## LeviM

barebackjack said:


> Big carryover of last years coyotes, so im sure theyll be in the tank this year.


So far the same as last year. which wasnt good, average $10 put up, $5.00 on the round


----------

